
As States Push to Reopen, Business Leaders Say Not So Fast - joe_the_user
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/26/business/coronavirus-states-businesses-reopen.html
======
jasonv
Was watching a news show about how some beaches in LA are open, but the
neighboring ones are still closed. Reported said people were asking for
consistency in the enforcement of policies.

Which seemed beside the point. Whether a city seems beaches to be safe to open
isn’t necessarily correlated with whether opening them is safe. People can
demand opening the economy, opening businesses, opening public spaces. When
that’s safe, it’ll be safe. Before then it won’t be.

We should be demanding proper, expedient, optimizing responses to the
pandemic, not just a declaration that it’s time to open these things. If
that’s how we move, we’ll be wearing masks and social distancing and half
filling restaurants for a longer duration, while the pandemic lingers on.

------
DeonPenny
I think he will be ok. You're going to be able to more easily get businesses
to pay for the antibody test than any other test.

Also, any business caught dragging their feet is going to be dragged through
the mud as they are outcompeted so it's going to be hard once everything is up
and going to not move at a brisk pace.

